# Geneva Spotlight: Audi RS 4 Porn Closes Out Our Auto Show Coverage Until Friday



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's officially Thursday here in Geneva and we're sacked and ready for a few hours' sleep that'll get us up just in time to catch our KLM flight to Amsterdam then back to Washington D.C. It's about time we turn in and since we'll be holed up in various Dutch-liveried planes and a particular red R8 as we make our way home most of tomorrow, we'll be dropping off in our coverage until Friday. We've got a lot more Audi stories to tell from Geneva but that'll have to wait until we're Stateside. For now, enjoy this collection of our favorite RS 4 shots from Geneva. There way too many to post them all so make sure to visit our 2012 Geneva Motor Show gallery * HERE * in order to see them all as well as every other photo we've published from this event.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

What happened to RS cars in Nogaro Blue!!??

Still awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Preppy;bt1635 said:


> What happened to RS cars in Nogaro Blue!!??
> 
> Still awesome.


We're hearing Nogaro is poised to make a bit of a comeback shortly.


----------

